# What do you call a curvy woman?



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Plus size? Stout? Curvy? Read on....

http://www.wsj.com/articles/women-note-the-minuses-of-plus-size-1427477067

Here we go again.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Plus-size is not meant to be empowering. Get your lazy butt off the couch and put down the potato chips if you don't want to be called fat.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

My wife?

Next question...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Fat :biggrin:


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Go ahead guys...keep steppin' off in it...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I call a curvy woman: Sophia Vergara, Raquel Welch, Kate Upton, Ann-Margaret, Pam Anderson, Sophia Loren ....

Rolls are not curves.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

My wife isn't fat. She's curvy. Plays Tennis 4 days a week. I like an hourglass figure, and big un's...

Fat is what I am...Or maybe I'm Plus Sized...


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

If she ain't got enough meat to grab hold of, she's too skinny. Big girls are, well, big. Curvy girls are where its at. Stick figures are for kindergarten.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Mick R. said:


>


Funny there!


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

I call them "corn fed". I'm not a chubby chaser, but I like a woman to have a little substance. Skinny ones just aren't my cup of tea. That one pictured in the article, I'd be on her like a duck on a junebug!


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Spirit said:


> I call a curvy woman: Sophia Vergara, Raquel Welch, Kate Upton, Ann-Margaret, Pam Anderson, Sophia Loren ....
> 
> Rolls are not curves.


A fine list you have put together there, Spirit!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

A twelve packer?


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Whatever she wants to be called.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Phat or fat. Big diff.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What you call her to her face depends a lot on her personality.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

Mick R. said:


>


The big question is, how drunk is the one on the right, and am I far enough out of town where my buddies won't find out?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Christina Hendricks is the definition of "curvy". I aspire to be like her some day, or run away with her. Either way I'd be happy. 

If you don't know who she is, Google her. You're welcome.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

run away with her?

I think you've just disappointed allot of the fellas on here.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

> *What do you call a curvy woman?*


Chick, Babe, Sexy Mamma, Hot ****!, Halleluja Amen! Lord Have Mercy, Gay Test

Take your Pick

She is Plus Size, Do you think she is fat? (Kelly Brook)


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Jetty Rat said:


> The big question is, how drunk is the one on the right, and am I far enough out of town where my buddies won't find out?


used to call the one on the right 'goin hoggin" or the good ole slumpbuster


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


My eyes, freakn cankles


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

BertS said:


> must spread.........lol......


Thats what SHE said!:walkingsm


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

BertS said:


> run away with her?
> 
> I think you've just disappointed allot of the fellas on here.


Aww...it's ok...don't be sad...I'd still write & maybe send pics to a few of my favorites :rotfl:


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Spirit said:


> I call a curvy woman: Sophia Vergara, Raquel Welch, Kate Upton, Ann-Margaret, Pam Anderson, Sophia Loren ....
> 
> Rolls are not curves.


Yes, please, but Ann-Margaret and Sophia Loren would have to be about 30 years ago. You can throw Miranda Lambert in there as well. Love me some Kate Upton.


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

jtupper said:


> Yes, please, but Ann-Margaret and Sophia Loren would have to be about 30 years ago. You can throw Miranda Lambert in there as well. Love me some Kate Upton.


Old Miranda though! New Miranda is too skinny hwell:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Please no more Kardasherface.

Somebody make it go away!!!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

whiskeygirl said:


> Old Miranda though! New Miranda is too skinny hwell:


Uh-uh! New Miranda looks GOOD!


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

jtupper said:


> Uh-uh! New Miranda looks GOOD!


Eh...personally I liked this Miranda...










Better than this Miranda.....


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

OnedayScratch said:


> Please no more Kardasherface.
> 
> Somebody make it go away!!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

whiskeygirl said:


> Old Miranda though! New Miranda is too skinny hwell:


Disagree, old Miranda was plump, new Miranda looks fantastic. Also, Christina Hendricks crosses the curvy line she even crosses the pudgy line .. she's proof you can have an hourglass shape and still be chunky. 

(Fyi, I'm a chunky gal so I can say these things. lol)


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

whiskeygirl said:


> Aww...it's ok...don't be sad...I'd still write & maybe send pics to a few of my favorites :rotfl:


I'm sure it would be cool to be on the list of a cute little gal that is a member of a band, but you don't hold a candle to my little woman waiting for me at home.

for two reasons.

first she is the love of my life.

second, she is way hotter than you.

oh and to add a third. she has bad eyesite, and can't see my ugly right in front of her.

but don't be sad, I'm sure there is some internet significant other for you.

lol. just teasing.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

whiskeygirl said:


> Eh...personally I liked this Miranda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this Miranda.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

You call her MCT


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mrschasintail said:


> You call her MCT


lol, love it. Green your way.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

curvy


----------



## dpatel13 (Mar 25, 2014)

8seconds said:


> Chick, Babe, Sexy Mamma, Hot ****!, Halleluja Amen! Lord Have Mercy, Gay Test
> 
> Take your Pick
> 
> She is Plus Size, Do you think she is fat? (Kelly Brook)


Definitely not! 10/10 in my eyes :biggrin:


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nothing wrong with any of those women... Well except the kim k whale.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I thought this part of the article was truly funny, Plus size references are "harmful".
a
â€œmSeriously, this is so ridiculous and harmful!â€ wrote Ms. Rochester. â€œThis is not empowering....â€ A number of fashion models in Australia and elsewhere have agreed with the sentiment, rallying under the hashtag #DropThePlus.

On the Plus side, I like curvy!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Not all pregnant women get huge like Kim K. with her swollen feet and ankles. Nor are they all as extreme as Sarah Stage. This was taken Sunday and she had her 8 lb 7 oz, 22" baby boy yesterday.

Preggo pics really can't count on a curvy thread either. Distended guts don't count as curves anymore than fat rolls do.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

The definition of Rubenesque is a woman who is full-figured, curvy and shapely.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

What do I call them????

Fun!
Warm!
Squishy! (KCCO)

A woman with no curves is like coveralls with no pockets! No where to put your hands!!
Love my curvy wife!!!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Please stop posting pics of pregnant women. No one wants to see that... Valupsuious womens always take 1st place. Big bullddoggin, corn fed's do not even place. They are basically men without sticks and berries.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I didn't do it, but my Dad always told me to marry a fat woman. He said she would keep you warm in the winter and you could sleep in the shade in the summer.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

*I don't think she's curvy,but.......*

http://xfinity.comcast.net/video/ke...Comcast/Today_in_Video?cid=hero_sf_TIV_jenner


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

What do I call them? Depends on the woman. Sometimes I refer to them as "built like a brick _ _ _ _ house"


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


Good lawd...her freaking toes even have fat rolls!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Never understood the fixation with the Kardashian hore corp. There is literally nothing that family won't do for money and 15 more minutes. How anyone thinks Kim's caboose looks good is beyond me. That thing is freakin ginormous...and not in a good way.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Reynolds4 said:


> Good lawd...her freaking toes even have fat rolls!


She has bipedal edema & her circulation to her lower extremities isn't very good. Dumb arse should have been inside with her feet propped up higher than her heart. I don't think she is known for making great decisions in her life.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> Good lawd...her freaking toes even have fat rolls!


I'll hate you forever for putting me in the position to have to defend a Kardashian, but for pete's sake: she's very, very pregnant there. Give her a freakin' break.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> I'll hate you forever for putting me in the position to have to defend a Kardashian, but for pete's sake: she's very, very pregnant there. Give her a freakin' break.


I was thinking the same thing. She may be trashy as the day is long, but she'll pack on weight like any other pregnant woman. No need to bash her for that.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I call her after she has eaten...


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Oompa Loompa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

*Curvy = Sophia*

She's quite the looker, in my age-addled opinion.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Danny Jansen said:


> I didn't do it, but my Dad always told me to marry a fat woman. He said she would keep you warm in the winter and you could sleep in the shade in the summer.


And if she leaves you for someone else, who gives a chit.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

BATWING said:


> Please stop posting pics of pregnant women. No one wants to see that... Valupsuious womens always take 1st place. Big bullddoggin, corn fed's do not even place. They are basically men without sticks and berries.


BlackJack started it!!

The definition of curvy changes to keep up with my evolving body type. lol I am blessed to gain in proportion and nearly always maintain a 14" difference in size between my chest and my waist and a 9" difference between my waist and my hips. When I'm thin, I'm curvy -- when I'm heavy, I'm rotund.

Argggh ... I have gained almost 20 lbs while Daddy was sick and I haven't worked out in forever. Time to correct my eating, hit the gym and get curvy again.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

That doesn't look like Sophia at all.....IMO


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I typically wouldn't make comments about a pregnant lady/woman but is Kim really a lady?!?! I can't stand the Kardashian trash.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Usually- Honey.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

floppodog said:


> Plus size? Stout? Curvy? Read on....
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/women-note-the-minuses-of-plus-size-1427477067
> 
> Here we go again.


You don't call them anything. They won't here you over the crunching of the chips they are eating.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I like my women like I like my chicken
With a little bit of fat on the ends
Not too much and not too little
Just enough to make me grin

When I see a little woman walkin' down the street
She ain't my type, I need a little more meat
She's skinny, and not my cup of tea


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Since I hire models regularly...I thought I'd weigh in (excuse the pun) on this one.
First, "Plus Size" is a modeling category. Internet sensationalists and fat women spend more time worrying about labels than they do empowering themselves to do something about their weight issues.

A true "plus size model" is at least 5'7" minimum , has a proportionate body shape and wears a dress size between 8 and 12. 
Here are a few real models who are plus size:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> She has bipedal edema & her circulation to her lower extremities isn't very good. Dumb arse should have been inside with her feet propped up higher than her heart. I don't think she is known for making great decisions in her life.


No, she needs to Bike Pedal, not bipedal...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

* What do you call a curvy woman?

Real
*


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Whistle followed by "suewyyyyy!"


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

photofishin said:


> Since I hire models regularly...I thought I'd weigh in (excuse the pun) on this one.
> First, "Plus Size" is a modeling category. Internet sensationalists and fat women spend more time worrying about labels than they do empowering themselves to do something about their weight issues.
> 
> A true "plus size model" is at least 5'7" minimum , has a proportionate body shape and wears a dress size between 8 and 12.
> Here are a few real models who are plus size:


#2 please! Rio Rio Rio!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

steve holchak said:


> #2 please! Rio Rio Rio!


Wonder if the carpet match the drapes.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

yes pls! my favorite curvy actress.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like curvy women!


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Fat A!$


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't believe y'all haven't said this yet...

I call them_* EASY*_!!!!!! Or I used to, now I just call her when I'm on my way home from work.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I can't believe y'all haven't said this yet...
> 
> I call them_* EASY*_!!!!!! Or I used to, now I just call her when I'm on my way home from work.


We still call her easy! JJ


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

DirtKat said:


> We still call her easy! JJ


I know you ain't talking about Mrs. Bipolar... there isn't anything easy about her right now. Her men are on pause if you know what I mean. Nothing crazier than a bipolar woman going through menopause. I offer to make her drink every afternoon. It's 3 parts Xanax, 2 parts Midol, 2 parts Valium, a shot of bourbon, and some melted dove chocolate...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I know you ain't talking about Mrs. Bipolar... there isn't anything easy about her right now. Her men are on pause if you know what I mean. Nothing crazier than a bipolar woman going through menopause. I offer to make her drink every afternoon. It's 3 parts Xanax, 2 parts Midol, 2 parts Valium, a shot of bourbon, and some melted dove chocolate...


Dam. If she doesn't want it look on the bright side, you get the party AND the quiet.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds like a **** good drink. Should market it.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

whiskeygirl said:


> Eh...personally I liked this Miranda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We get to choose?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> I typically wouldn't make comments about a pregnant lady/woman but is Kim really a lady?!?! I can't stand the Kardashian trash.


Did anybody before you call her such? She's still quite pregnant, and ridiculing her body during such a time says more about you than it does her.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Did anybody before you call her such? She's still quite pregnant, and ridiculing her body during such a time says more about you than it does her.


Yeah, it say's he has taste and at least some semblance of intelligence.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pknight6 said:


> Yeah, it say's he has taste and at least some semblance of intelligence.


. Apparently you guys were raised different than I. Taste and intelligence is only part of the package. There is also class. Would you want someone saying the same about your pregnant wife or daughter? I've got no use for her or her family. That doesn't mean I am going to ridicule a pregnant woman for gaining weight.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Men that find "curvy" women more attractive must LOVE shopping at Walmart.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Arguing over Kim Kardashian....now I've seen it all :spineyes:


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

pknight6 said:


> We get to choose?


Choose which Miranda? No, Blake gets to choose :wink:


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Yams said:


> yes pls! my favorite curvy actress.


This Video's for you (Watch in Full Screen at best Resolution):





On a side note, I have never been so jealous of a snake, or Quentin Tarntino!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yams said:


> yes pls! my favorite curvy actress.


Yams. Someone was on your computer earlier posting this very hot pic of Selma Hayek and pretending it was you and that said it was your favorite. Check your anti virus settings and make sure you weren't hacked into. Glad I caught it after they posted cause I knew there was no way that you'd post a pic of a fine woman and actually be attracted to her. Imposter we all know I'm sure so I hope you catch whomever it was bud.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

In the operating room we refer to fat patients as HEB + !


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Did anybody before you call her such? She's still quite pregnant, and ridiculing her body during such a time says more about you than it does her.


Lol...somebody has a little crush on KK...or you have a thing for fat toes.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

steve holchak said:


> #2 please! Rio Rio Rio!


Aww hail yea.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Bocephus said:


> Arguing over Kim Kardashian....now I've seen it all :spineyes:


WINNER Chicken Dinner(s) at an all you can eat buffet...

Anyone who puts themselves out in the public eye like she does. Deserves any negative or positive remark(s).

For the record. I think GOM1's comment was great! 12 packer, or twelve'r.. You get the idea.

Miranda Lambert Skinny...


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Us old ferts remember Twiggy becoming to model almost overnight.She had the same figure as a skinny 12 year old boy,and all of Hollywood wanted to look like her.The list Spirit has suits me just fine.I'm 62,15lbs. overweight,blind up close,not much hair,and hearing sucks,so I'm way lucky to have a wife like I have.These fat young chicks with several rolls wearing a tee-shirt just under their boobs,their britches 1/2'' below their crack,with a tramp stamp kinda makes me pukey feeling.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

8seconds said:


> Chick, Babe, Sexy Mamma, Hot ****!, Halleluja Amen! Lord Have Mercy, Gay Test
> 
> Take your Pick
> 
> She is Plus Size, Do you think she is fat? (Kelly Brook)


If she is Plus size I'll try the Super Size.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

floppodog said:


> Plus size? Stout? Curvy? Read on....
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/women-note-the-minuses-of-plus-size-1427477067
> 
> Here we go again.


Pleasantly Plump


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

So what's up with the love crush for the leviathan hore? In my youth there weren't many fat chicks and I was never mean to the few that were around...but I wouldn't let em ride in my car.

Now I have one in my house and I love her but wish she would lose the weight.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I look on these dating sites due to me being single and when a woman said she was curvy you better be ready to take her to the buffet. After being divorced 2 times I also learned not to call them lard arse. They do get upset but why am I the only one on my read mill. I also learned not to show your wife a plus size catalog. One came in the mail and I said there was some nice clothes in it and she noticed it was for plus size women. Heck I thought I was going to have to put ketchup on it for anything to eat for a while.


----------



## pevodog (Aug 10, 2014)

Fat women and mopeds are a lot alike. They are fun as heck to ride, but you don't want your friends to see you on either one.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I call'em 'slump busters'....


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

What do yall think about these? Too fat?


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

rodsnscrews said:


> In the operating room we refer to fat patients as HEB + !


Wow! Seriously? Exactly what kind of professional are you?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

jaime1982 said:


> What do yall think about these? Too fat?


No. Look good to me.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> Wow! Seriously? Exactly what kind of professional are you?


If you only knew what some doctors say about people


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

gom1 said:


> If you only knew what some doctors say about people


I agree! But...do they advertise that on a public forum? Admittedly, you are anonymous here...but it isn't very professional. A lot of things are said behind the scenes that few are made aware of and it should probably stay that way.

Rant over...carry on!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

txjustin said:


> No. Look good to me.


Lower left is smoking hot


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

You need one that you can love all night long and never love her in the same place!


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

jaime1982 said:


> What do yall think about these? Too fat?


Built for comfort not speed.


----------

